

Oracle speaks about the state of the economy. - olefoo
http://www.footnoted.org/buried-treasure/oracle-on-the-state-of-the-economy/

======
gaius
Oracle's biggest risk is that its customers simply cease to exist. How much
was Bear Stearn's site licence worth? Or Lehman's?

